# Any Pittsburgh Herfers?



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

I'll be in Downtown Pitt at the new Buck Head Saloon on 6/01 thru 6/03 thats this thursday thru saturday.. Im looking to herf before the shows anytime friday or saturday..PM if interested.


----------



## Marathon (Mar 14, 2006)

Bloom Cigars (12th Street, on the South Side) is an excellent shop with a huge selection. Every Saturday, they have "Cigar Camp" from noon 'til seven. Although I have shopped there, I have never attended Cigar Camp. I am hoping to remedy this with a couple of friends this Saturday. I cannot guarantee we'll be there, but it's looking good right now. If you can make it there, look for me. I'm 6'4", 37 years old, with very short hair (almost shaved). I'll be with two other guys, one of whom is almost my height, and the other is about 5'11". There are some excellent bars in the South Side, also .

http://www.bloomcigar.com/

Scott


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

bump for tomorrow


----------



## Marathon (Mar 14, 2006)

We're still looking good for tomorrow, Rock Star.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

I won't be able to attend one any time soon, but I'd love to meet up with a few local smokers and have a puff


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

Wish I had known earlier. I would have headed down to Pitt to herf and see some friends from college. 

There is also Allegheny Smokeworks. That is my favorite place in PGH.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

We'll hook up next time..was last minute sorry..hooked up with Marathon aka Scott and a few of his buddies at Blooms..Huge humi and very nice people there.


----------

